# Christmas and christening



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

For most of us it?s Christmas soon (or Holiday, I read that in some parts of the States you can't use the name CHRISTmas )soon and many of us may celebrate it with materia, so what have you wished for Christmas? I?m pretty sure I?ll get a Laurence Olivier dvd, a book, lots of sweet stuff that I?m allergic to but can?t resist, make- up to cover my allergic reactions, a pair of long johns and something cool that my sister always comes up with (if you consider a dictionary cool). Oh, and I?m getting a hamster, can anyone think of a cool name for it? A n number of brains is always better than one, especially when the brains are little out there..


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Alright then, I'll name my hamster ?rkki ?yri?inen.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

aww, i'm sorry maria. Sometimes no one responds to my posts either.

I can't think of any good Hamster names. Is Hammy too derivative?

s.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

maria said:


> Alright then, I'll name my hamster ?rkki ?yri?inen.


Oh, that sounds Finnish, am I right? I mean I know the words ?rkki and ?yri?inen, they are Finnish words. I think it is a cool name, and I say this though I really don't want to sound too patriotic, sorry if I did... I think the name is cute for a cute little furry animal like a hamster. Happy Christmas to you and ?rkki! 

I wish to get the following presents: a couple of hardhouse cds, a book about shamanism and director Markku P?l?nen's movie Koirankynnen leikkaaja as dvd... (I know I'll get those two last ones at least, cuz I was there when my boyfriend bought them to me. )


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

maria said:


> Alright then, I'll name my hamster ?rkki ?yri?inen.


I can't say ?rkki ?yri?inen.

Let's call it:

Hammie
Tha Hamsta ( ? Soulbrotha)
Hamarino (? The Davester Skit from Saturday Night Live)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

id suggest hamtaro after the cartoon hamster......and i really dont mind what santa brings as long as i have a better time than last year


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

> Oh, that sounds Finnish, am I right? I mean I know the words ?rkki and ?yri?inen, they are Finnish words.


Lifting this silly thread again...yeah you're right, it's a (weird) Finnish name..I know you're a Finn, here's another...thanks for suggestions people!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

how about Bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

How about "Captain America?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

how about Captain Obvious?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

call him urinal cake. hamsters are cute.. but they smell like peepee. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Or maybe...

"Ziggy Stardust"
"Russ Wheeler"
"Robot Emperor"
"Dat Hamster Daz" aka "Daz Dillinger"
"Scott Stapp"

or if it's a she

"Cynthia Sweetwater"
"Merlina Maskstring"
"Electra"
"Clock Crowley"
"Alicia Keys"


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

maria said:


> yeah you're right, it's a (weird) Finnish name..I know you're a Finn, here's another...


Wow, you're a Finn too? Now there are at least three of us here in this message board! Meid?n pit?? suomettaa t?? foorumi! :wink: Mist? p?in Suomea oot - oon utelias...? ?rkki ?yri?inen on mielest?ni hauska nimi, oudot nimet on kivoja ja persoonallisia. Minulla on my?s jyrsij?it? lemmikkin?: kaksi marsua, joilla ei tosin ole kovin kummalliset nimet, pitk?t vain - Kolumbus ja Kamomilla. Jyrsij?t on s?p?j? elukoita...


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Ninnu said:


> maria said:
> 
> 
> > yeah you're right, it's a (weird) Finnish name..I know you're a Finn, here's another...
> ...


Three's already a crowd! Oon It?-Suomesta, Joensuusta. L?ysin t?n foorumin joskus alkukev??st? kun t?? dp alko.. :x Heh, laitoin ton nimiehdotuksen t?nne just siksi kun siin? on ??kk?si?,mut seh?n onkin oiva nimi :lol: . Oon allerginen el?imille, mutta pieni hamsteri ei varmaan haittaa.. Miss? p?in muuten itse asut? (edit) Tyhm? min?, tossahan se lukeeki.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Wow, that language really freaks me out 

Seriously, what does "Kolumbus" mean? I live in "Columbus, Ohio"


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Private your from Columbus? You heard of Copywrite?? He has a new mixtape thats comming out at the end of January, check out the site http://www.odot-records.com

Columbus got alot of rappers

Blueprint, Illogic, Jakki, Copywrite, Tage, Camu Tao etc etc


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Yeah, I've heard of Copywrite. I was shocked when Columbus started coming out with rappers. It's a real typical Midwestern city. Not overly big or anything. Poorer than Cincinnati but nicer than Cleveland. The f'ed up part is, they hardly play local rappers on the radio for some odd reason. Just Chingy bull****.

Tash from tha Liks and Bizzy Bone and Li'l Bow Wow are from Columbus, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

yeah Copywrite disses Bow Wow quite often


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Privateer said:


> Seriously, what does "Kolumbus" mean? I live in "Columbus, Ohio"


Kolumbus is the name that Finns use for Christopher Columbus. And it is also the name of my cute guinea pig... And kamomilla means a chamomile in English - Kamomilla is a sweet cavy girl, Kolumbus's wife.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

maria said:


> Three's already a crowd! Oon It?-Suomesta, Joensuusta.


Hih, miekin oon It?-Suomesta alunperin, itse asiassa Lappeenrannasta Etel?-Karjalasta - eli melko l?helt? Joensuuta. Yksi helsinkil?inen yst?v?ni on Joensuusta kotoisin, kaunis kaupunki (mit? ei voi sanoa p??kaupunkiseudusta).

Tuliko hamsustasi ?rkki ?yri?inen? Kannatan valintaa, se on tosiaan hauska nimi! Lemmikkiel?inten nimist? viel?: pikkusiskoni omisti muutama vuosi sitten marsua - otuksilla oli my?s hauskat nimet, poju oli Pehmis (pehme?n turkin vuoksi) ja tytt? 'aatelisesti' Mercedes eli lempinimelt??n ytimekk??sti Mersu. Nyky??n kotiv?ell?ni on kaksi kissaa, Termiitti ja Napalmi - olen niit? rapsuttelemassa t??ll? Lappeenrannassa joulun ajan...


----------

